# Experte in Sagemath gesucht



## werdas34 (20. Mrz 2018)

Hallo, 
ich muss paar Aufgaben in Sagemath lösen, aber ich weiß nicht genau wo meine Fehler liegen.

Aufgabe1:
die Richtigkeit der Formel (n, k) = (n, n-k)(Bionmialkoeffizient) an 80 Beispielen zu testen
Code:

```
for i in range(81):
    a = (factorial(100))/(factorial(i)*factorial(100-i))
    print a
```
Wie teste ich auf Richtigkeit? Ich kenn mich mit dem Thema Bionmialkoeffizienten nicht so aus. Gibt es eine Funktion die wie bei den Primzahlen auf Richtigkeit testet?

Aufgabe2:
Das nichtlineare (!) Gleichungssystem besitzt genau 2 Lösungen.
x1 (1 - x1) + 4 x2 = 12
(x1 - 2)^2 + (2 x^2 - 3)^2 = 25
a) Lösung ermitteln
b) Überlegen wie sie das graphisch zeigen können.

a) 

```
x = var('x')
y = var('y')
s = x*(1-x)+4*y == 12
v = (x - 2)^2 + (2*y - 3)^2 == 25
solve([v,s], x, y)
```
Es kommen zwei Lösungen raus. Aber es gibt mehrere x und y Ergebnisse. 
b) Überlegung. Die Schnittpunkte beider Graphen sind x und y. (?)

```
x = var('x')
y = var('y')
s = x*(1-x)+4*y == 12
v = (x - 2)^2 + (2*y - 3)^2 == 25
implicit_plot([s, v], (x, -100, 100), (y, -100, 100))
```
Habe viel rumprobiert, aber nie einen Graph erhalten.

Aufgabe3: 

```
reset()
import urllib2, csv
dialect=csv.excel
dialect.skipinitialspace = True

ftpString = 'ftp://sidads.colorado.edu/DATASETS/NOAA/
G02135/north/monthly/data/N_12_extent_v3.0.csv'

Eisdaten = list(csv.reader( urllib2.urlopen(ftpString), \
delimiter=',', dialect=dialect))
Eisdaten = [x for x in Eisdaten[1:] if len(x)==6 and N(x[5])>0]
```
Diese Datei zu holen. Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz wie das geht. Habe den Code reinkopiert und auch die Hochkommas ersetzt, da es hieß beim Kopieren werden die Hochkommas falsch umgesetzt.
Dazu müsste ich dann eine Graphik erzeugen, welche die Eisüberdeckung in dem Messzeitraum angibt. Geht nur grad schlecht ohne die Datei zu haben.


Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Antworten.
mfg werdas34


----------



## Dompteur (21. Mrz 2018)

In Sagemath programmierst du im Grunde mit Python. Vermutlich wirst du daher in einem Python Forum mehr Resonanz finden.

zu Aufgabe 3 ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Zuweisung zur Variablen "ftpString" 2-zeilig ist.
Das ist definitiv falsch. Das gehört alles in eine Zeile.
Wenn du das dann zusammenziehst, achte darauf, dass die FTP-Url darf auch keine Leerzeichen enthält.


----------



## werdas34 (21. Mrz 2018)

Vielen Dank. 
Das mit dem Python Forum habe ich nicht bedacht, jedoch nun nachgeholt. 
Und zum anderen Punkt. Mir wird jetzt kein Fehler angezeigt und so auch nichts. Ich sehe, dass er kurz was macht, aber nichts ausgibt. Hatte das bei einer anderen Aufgabe auch, da hat es erst nach einer Zeit die Lösung angezeigt.
Ich warte mal.


----------



## Dompteur (21. Mrz 2018)

Na ja, bei Aufgabe 3 liest du nur den Inhalt einer CSV-Datei, die du per FTP erreichst, in eine Variable.
Mehr macht das Programmstück nicht.
Mit

```
print Eisdaten
```
 kannst du dir ansehen, was du gelesen hast.

Mit diesen Daten kannst du nun beginnen, deine Grafik zu erstellen....


----------

